# Fracture tibial spine of knee



## cwilson3333 (Sep 26, 2011)

Is CPT 27530 or 27538 correct procedure for closed treatment of an anterior tibial spine fracture, nondisplaced, with diagnosis of 823.00. Patient is also status post ACL repair 2
months ago, so I know I  would need a modifier [79].

Am I coding correctly?

Thanks


----------



## nrichard (Sep 26, 2011)

with or without manipulation?


----------



## cwilson3333 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Tibial Spine Fracture Knee*

Without manipulation


----------



## nrichard (Sep 27, 2011)

27538 closed treatment of intercondylar spine and/or tuberosity fx with/without manipulation. Hope this helps


----------



## cwilson3333 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you again !


----------

